# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  2 Weken menstruatie door doornemen pil

## AverhalsEvelyn

hey, ik heb nu al 15 dagen mijn regels... dat is vanaf ik de 2e keer mijn pil doornam om regels te vermijden. Toch zijn ze er de tweede keer doorgekomen en dat is zo n 2 weken geleden. Is dit ernstig? wat moet ik doen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi AverhalsEvelyn,

Was dit de eerste keer dat je je pil doorgeslikt hebt? 

Zoiezo is dit niet vreemd, je hebt een keer doorgeslikt en waarschijnlijk kan je lichaam daar niet zo goed tegen, wanneer je doorslikt heb je kans op doorbraakbloedingen. Dit is dus zo'n doorbraakbloeding, deze kan een tijdje duren omdat je lichaam al het overtollige bloed kwijt wilt omdat je een maand overgeslagen hebt. Gewoon even afwachten. Als het nog heel veel langer gaat duren is het wel raadzaam een arts in te lichten.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

